# Snowboarder found alive!!



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

lucky dude


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Incredible story. I hope this 33 year old doesn't lose any limbs or digits due to frostbite. Anybody else had to spend a night or two lost in the wilderness??
> 
> Helicopter crew finds missing snowboarder alive in B.C. | CTV News


Oh great, now you're gonna start bugging me to carry flare guns and survival gear at the resorts.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Incredible story. I hope this 33 year old doesn't lose any limbs or digits due to frostbite. Anybody else had to spend a night or two lost in the wilderness??
> 
> Helicopter crew finds missing snowboarder alive in B.C. | CTV News


Another out of bounds incident! :icon_scratch: I don't get it!

Although at Fernie the other day I did feel like there were spots I should have been boarding with a second person...


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

it'll be interesting to find out how he got himself into that predicament.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Oh great, now you're gonna start bugging me to carry flare guns and survival gear at the resorts.


You are one miserable basterd! :laugh:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Oh great, now you're gonna start bugging me to carry flare guns and survival gear at the resorts.


I'm thinkin' about carrying a whistle around my neck.

TT


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Go with someone who knows where they are going!

So easy to get into the shit


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

timmytard said:


> I'm thinkin' about carrying a whistle around my neck.
> 
> TT


That's not a bad idea, FOX 40 could save a world of pain


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

timmytard said:


> I'm thinkin' about carrying a whistle around my neck.
> 
> TT





Lamps said:


> That's not a bad idea, FOX 40 could save a world of pain


Do it :thumbsup: Cheap way to be heard


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Had one attached to my outer shell since I started.... luckily I never had to use it.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Lamps said:


> That's not a bad idea, FOX 40 could save a world of pain


He would have been found, probably in the first few hours.

I have a hunch dogs might hear it


TT

In all fairness, I go in that area every time I'm able too. 
2 weeks ago, after riding a little ways out there. I turned to hike back in, which should have been 10 min max. It was such a white out blizzard though, I hiked from one out of bounds area, right across the run I was looking for, into a different out of bounds area.

My binding exploded whilst I was using my board to climb, going up a really steep section. That added some time. My 10min hike took 45min, that had me a bit confused.

Finally I seen an orange snow fence, holy shit though, I was so tired I just flopped over it. Wouldn't ya know it, 2 ski patrol sweepin' up Skychair.
They were cool, luckily.

So the red line was my route. 
After going out of bounds skiers right, I was just trying to get to the yellow line & then follow it down. 

Right now though, or @ least 2 weeks ago. That area doesn't look anything like the map. 
The wide open runs, aren't wide open, cause all the little trees, logs, cliffs & waterfalls haven't been buried yet.

I have a little video of the fog rollin' in, I have to upload it yet.
It's pretty trippy.


----------



## deepcove (Oct 20, 2012)

timmytard said:


> He would have been found, probably in the first few hours.
> 
> I have a hunch dogs might hear it
> 
> ...


DUDE>>>>please remove that map........you are going to fuck things up for the rest of us. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Fiziks (Sep 7, 2012)

deepcove said:


> DUDE>>>>please remove that map........you are going to fuck things up for the rest of us. :icon_scratch:


I apologize for my ignorance, but why was it an issue when he posted the map? I'm fairly new here and don't want to make mistakes, so I wanted to understand why this was a big deal.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Fiziks said:


> I apologize for my ignorance, but why was it an issue when he posted the map? I'm fairly new here and don't want to make mistakes, so I wanted to understand why this was a big deal.


he thinks we're all going to hop on a plane and poach his private mountain.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Rescued B.C. snowboarder to get $10K bill


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

deepcove said:


> DUDE>>>>please remove that map........you are going to fuck things up for the rest of us. :icon_scratch:


What are you talking about?:dunno:

That doesn't make any sense, any info @ all regarding the out of bounds area @ Cypress, is good info.

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

It's not like I'm telling people to go for it. People will continue to go there, no matter what I say or write.

They should @ least be aware of what they're in for.

TT


----------



## haxmonkey (Dec 18, 2012)

hes very lucky


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

That guys excuse about how he got lost because he was distracted by the loss of a friend is the weakest story ever... If you're that sad why are you snowboarding. I guess we should just expect crazy stories and excuses from the director of finance at the National Bank of Canada, he probably doesn't know the difference between reality and fiction anymore anyways... I like the part about the ziplock urine bag... That might come in handy.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

"In an exclusive interview with CBC News Wednesday, Boucher said he was on his way to the ski area when he learned that a good friend had died. He said he went ahead onto the slopes but was terribly distracted, missed a turn and became lost."

That's what he came up with? Hahaha. Darn fucking snowboarders breakin' all the rules like they own the mountain.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

haters stay on your shitty fucking groomers


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Yet another person who is not even remotely prepared for back country riding. Resort riders thaqt duck ropes to get "backcountry" are lame. Sack up, get the training and buy the gear and know what you are doing or stay inbounds....PERIOD.


Here we go again.....


Father and three sons rescued from B.C. mountain after skiing out of bounds at Revelstoke | Canada | News | Calgary Sun


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Yet another person who is not even remotely prepared for back country riding. Resort riders thaqt duck ropes to get "backcountry" are lame. Sack up, get the training and buy the gear and know what you are doing or stay inbounds....PERIOD.


+1, I've said it once and I'll say it again. I have the boarding ability to handle OOB terrain, but I don't have the right to be there until I get the proper training, gear and experience.

Besides, there is more advanced, steeper inbounds terrain usually available at least that I've seen in East BC/AB. Stuff that's had avalanche control done to it...


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Another one.

http://www.calgaryherald.com/touch/story.html?id=7731582


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Yet another person who is not even remotely prepared for back country riding. Resort riders thaqt duck ropes to get "backcountry" are lame. Sack up, get the training and buy the gear and know what you are doing or stay inbounds....PERIOD.


and what happens when idiot lawmakers cave to the public idiots and make all forms of backcountry recreation illegal? there's already a ton of people who think going under a rope is against the law


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

The way different resorts deal with terrain closure is interesting to me. Seems some places close off fairly safe terrain for no apparent reason... and probably bait some people into rope ducking. Luckily where I ride mostly it's kinda loose and there has to be open creeks, exposed and pretty dangerous terrain for them to rope it off. Seems out here in the PNW, you can find enough trouble in-bounds for the most part :thumbsup:

Now I think about it, you could probably put most of this down to powder fever? Uninformed people heading out of bounds for fresh tracks. I rate Hemlock so highly because you can get pow turns all day in bounds... and even then we learned how dangerous deep snow can be the other day. /Rant


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

grafta said:


> Seems out here in the PNW, you can find enough trouble in-bounds for the most part :thumbsup:
> 
> Now I think about it, you could probably put most of this down to powder fever? Uninformed people heading out of bounds for fresh tracks. I rate Hemlock so highly because you can get pow turns all day in bounds... and even then we learned how dangerous deep snow can be the other day. /Rant


Yeah Fernie's limits are basically the mountain ridges that separate the resort from the backcountry. It must be people looking for more hidden powder stashes, maybe they should put more effort into finding the in bounds stashes!?! :dunno:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

poutanen said:


> Yeah Fernie's limits are basically the mountain ridges that separate the resort from the backcountry. It must be people looking for more hidden powder stashes, maybe they should put more effort into finding the in bounds stashes!?! :dunno:


Things close to Vancouver get tracked so fast, so I can see the attraction to ducking ropes. Pow is so hyped, all this backcountry talk, more splitboards etc on the market. You def get the overall feeling of missing out if you aren't doin it. Not tryna start anything, just putting some ideas out there. I can see why people think, lets go out of bounds... even if it's a bad idea in reality


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

In Vancouver, POW is more in demand than crack on Hastings and Main.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

AIRider said:


> In Vancouver, POW is more in demand than crack on Hastings and Main.


Or damn near close.:wacko:

TT


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

grafta said:


> Things close to Vancouver get tracked so fast, so I can see the attraction to ducking ropes. Pow is so hyped, all this backcountry talk, more splitboards etc on the market. You def get the overall feeling of missing out if you aren't doin it. Not tryna start anything, just putting some ideas out there. I can see why people think, lets go out of bounds... even if it's a bad idea in reality


If someone ducks a rope they should at least know the area before they do it. I think not getting lost is a commonsense thing. If you know where you are at all times u wont get lost.


----------

